# Windsor Owner Update and Unethical Conduct by Sales Person



## geist1223 (Jun 7, 2021)

Against my wishes Patti signed us up for the Owner Update. The "Gift" was 2 sets of tickets for Private Wine Tasting/Food Pairings at 2 of our favorite places in Healdsburg. Oh well have to keep our DW happy. There was no breakfast just low quality snack food. They started with a Group Meeting at which 3 of the 4 couples were Platinum. It was typical Wyndham Propaganda with incorrect facts. They pitched how to use Wait List and how great it was to have 4 Wait Lists. The Presenter did not like my comments that it was even greater when we were allowed 8 Wait Lists. He also talked about 260,000 Worldmark Members. I commented I thought it was closer to 220,000 to 230,000 Worldmark Members. Of course there was the push to use Club Pass. I did agree that the cancellation Policy was great. He could not understand why anyone would cancel a Club Pass. So I gave my example of making at Club Pass Reservation at Bali Hai for 20,000 Worldmark Points and then putting in an RCI request. The RCI request came in less than 30 days before check-in. So I was able to cancel the 20,000 Point Club Pass Reservation and get a 4,000 Point RCI Reservation. Thus saving 16,000 Points and getting my $99 Club Pass Fee back. He was not happy. Then he pushed using Worldmark Points to pay the $99 Club Pass Fee at 4 cents per Point. I asked if you got the Points back if you cancelled the Club Pass Reservation. He did not know but thought no.

Then we met with our private "counselor." It turned out that because of the Covid Rules they could not actually sell us any Points. It seemed weird they could hold these up close meeting but not sale Points. They could give us an offer could for 12 months to buy Points at $3.65 per Point. She did not appreciate my response that I would never buy Points at that cost. I complained about the small packets of coffee now in the Condos that could not make a full pot. Her attitude was typical Wyndham - too bad let them eat cake. She then pushed the 100K Program that may be here in a year or two. I pointed out that any Points bought before the 100K Program was officially established would not count towards the 100K Program. Again this did not make her happy. She then pushed a program where she becomes our personal representative in renting out Worldmark Points on our behalf. She never mentioned what her cut would be. We were Finacial idiots for not jumping on this program. She did not realize how GC's work and that you lose a GC if any changes (dates, name of person on Reservation, etc) are made to the Reservation.

So if you make the mistake of going to "Owner Update" push back. Especially in the Group Meetings.  I did tell the "counselor" we would not even consider adding to our membership until 1 night Bookings and Noon check out were restored. Then it would be resell where I only pay 10 cents to 20 cents per Point.

Time was up and so I went outside while Patti stayed behind for a few minutes. Probably making nice with the "counselor."


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 7, 2021)

I have thought more of her suggestion that we buy 25K Points and turn them over to her to manage/rent. There is no way she could rent 25K Points in an amount to pay the payments and MF's. But does this mean Wyndham Sales People are the next Megarenters? If she can convince one person a month to do this that means each year she brings over 300K Points under her control. After 10 years she has over 3 million Points under her control.

Sure sounds like a violation of something for Wyndham Sales People to be doing this.


----------



## VacayKat (Jun 7, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> I have thought more of her suggestion that we buy 25K Points and turn them over to her to manage/rent. There is no way she could rent 25K Points in an amount to pay the payments and MF's. But does this mean Wyndham Sales People are the next Megarenters? If she can convince one person a month to do this that means each year she brings over 300K Points under her control. After 10 years she has over 3 million Points under her control.
> 
> Sure sounds like a violation of something for Wyndham Sales People to be doing this.


That is super crazy- I'd personally report that to Wyndham corporate. Not that it's going to make a huge difference, but definitely worth getting the salesperson on their radar.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2021)

We have been offered that before.  I know that go-koala.com does manage others' points with their concierge program, especially Wyndham.  

I mentioned to one of the employees that they should be giving David's Rentals a run for their money and offer owners more money than David is offering.  I mentioned that to them because I rented on Koala (my own points) a reservation for mid-December for more money than I have ever gotten on my DVC.  Plus, I saw that Seth Nock asks a lot for reservations in studios.  If they could do a concierge service for Disney points owners and offer owners $16 per point and have the owners add Magical Express and names to the reservations like David's has us do, they could really become a great DVC rental website.  It would require a staff that knows Disney.


----------

